# California Record 1,323-Pound 12-Foot Long, 8-Foot Round/Girth Mako Shark, June 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 4, 2013)

What a blast when a world record shark is caught, but we will not get a chance to see it hauled in on video until it's shown on the Outdoor Channel's reality TV show called "Jim Shockey's The Professionals" according to the LA Times reports. 



Headline: 1,300-pound shark caught near Huntington Beach 

Time:  45-seconds 

 

losangelestimes 

Published on Jun 4, 2013

Reporter Sarah Hashim-Waris from The Times newsroom with details on the 12-foot-long shortfin mako shark, which might set a fishing record. 



1300 Pound Shark Caught' Possibly Largest Makro -Shark On Record

Time:  55-seconds 

 

Published on Jun 4, 2013

A possible record-breaking shark has been caught just outside of the Los Angeles Harbor.

Angler Jason Johnston of Mesquite, Texas hauled in a 12-foot-long, 1,300-plus-pound shortfin mako shark Monday off the coast of Huntington Beach, KTLA reports. 



http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/field-notes/2013/06/potential-record-mako-caught-california 

Potential Record 1,323-Pound Mako Shark Caught in California 

June 04, 2013 









http://ktla.com/2013/06/04/monster-shark-caught-off-the-coast-of-socal/#axzz2VG7mDm2w 

Possible World-Record Shark Caught Off SoCal 

14 hours ago 

 



http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-mako-shark-huntington-beach-20130604,0,5586655.story 

Fisherman: Catching 1,300-pound mako shark 'scariest thing' ever 

June 4, 2013, 1:28 p.m. 



> Nick Wegner, a fisheries research biologist at the Scripps Institution of Oceanography, said although he had heard of 1,400- to 1,500-pound mako sharks that were harpooned, the 1,300-plus-pound shark caught off the coast of Huntington Beach would set a new angling record.















http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-massive-shark-caught-20130604,0,4656579.story



> A group of fishermen hauled in a 12-foot-long, 1,300-plus-pound shortfin mako shark Monday off the coast of Huntington Beach that KTLA reported could be a record-setting catch.
> 
> Jason Johnston from Mesquite, Texas, said his group hooked the shark about 15 miles offshore. It took more than two hours and a quarter-mile of line to reel it in, he said.





http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shark-reality-television-20130604,0,2645728.story 



> At least two videographers involved in an Outdoor Channel reality television show -- "Jim Shockey's The Professionals" -- were on the fishing boat and the massive catch is already being promoted online.





http://www.businessinsider.com/world-record-shortfin-mako-shark-2013-6 

Fishermen Catch A Record-Breaking Shark Off The California Coast

Jun. 4, 2013, 4:44 PM

(A couple photos I embedded looked too large, but you can view them in a smaller form at the web link above.) 



> They were fishing about 15 miles offshore when they caught the 11-foot-long shark. It was 8 feet around, and weighs more than 1,300 pounds. It's likely a record-breaking catch.





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-1323-pounds-nightmare.html?ito=feeds-newsxml 

Fisherman catch record-breaking deadly shark they describe as '1323lbs of nightmare'

11:54 EST, 4 June 2013 








http://abcnews.go.com/meta/search/i...ews.go.com/images/US/ht_giant_shark_ll_130604 

Jason Johnston, center, and Corey Knowlton, right, pose with an 11-foot, over 1,300-pound mako shark they both hooked off the coast of Huntington Beach, Calif., June 3, 2013.

Jun 04, 2013 05:47 PM 








> A mako shark, coming in at 11 feet in length, 8 feet in girth and weighing over 1,300 pounds, hooked off of Huntington Beach, Calif, may be a world-record catch.





http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013...cord-breaking-mako-shark-caught-off-la-coast/ 

Possible World Record-Breaking Mako Shark Caught Off LA Coast

June 4, 2013 11:21 AM 




> The 1,323.5-pound, 11-foot-long shark was caught Monday morning by angler Jason Johnston of Mesquite, Texas while filming a show called “The Professionals” for the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## deadend (Jun 5, 2013)

That thing is a nightmare.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 6, 2013)

What beast that is! a lot of steaks to go around


----------



## Gordon (Jun 7, 2013)

I know it was legally taken, but it is a shame that this huge fish was not released after being caught.  Large fish like this are very rare.  If you want something for the pot, take a smaller one.

I know this was also so they could claim the record - it's time all governing bodies for records altered the way they do these things so, a fish can be released.


----------



## geaux-fish (Jun 11, 2013)

Its something we think about every time we catch a trophy fish.
No way to know if a fish is a record until you get it on the scale.
Still an awesome fish.


----------

